# Just had a mini meltdown



## Kaylz (Aug 21, 2017)

Jumped on the scales and I'm now down to 45.2kg, my BMI is 16.5, feeling like I'm wasting away! x


----------



## Amigo (Aug 21, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Jumped on the scales and I'm now down to 45.2kg, my BMI is 16.5, feeling like I'm wasting away! x



Well you know what needs to be done Kaylz so you're going to have to fight the fear and start increasing the scran! 

Oh to have the problem of losing weight  However I know it's not funny for you


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 21, 2017)

Simple solution is to eat food isn't it? Increase your fat and protein as well as carbs.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Aug 21, 2017)

You need a wine and cheese fest, I'll bring the wine if you provide the cheese board (((hugs)))


----------



## Bubbsie (Aug 21, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Jumped on the scales and I'm now down to 45.2kg, my BMI is 16.5, feeling like I'm wasting away! x


Agree with @Amigo...ypu really need to eat more K...you know that yourself...the only one who can address that is you...we can support...advise...counsel...you need to do your bit...even small steps...it would be a start...get you on your way.


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 21, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> You need a wine and cheese fest, I'll bring the wine if you provide the cheese board (((hugs)))


I have Edam and Extra Mature in the fridge, I don't drink wine though so you can keep that to yourself! Haha x


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 21, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Agree with @Amigo...got really need to eat more K...you know that yourself...the only one who can address that is you...we can support...advise...counsel...you need to do your bit...even small steps...it would be a start...get you on your way.


Just wanting this basal sorted first!  x


----------



## Amigo (Aug 21, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I have Edam and Extra Mature in the fridge, I don't drink wine though so you can keep that to yourself! Haha x



Start by introducing some cheese and biscuits with your coffee breaks


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 21, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Simple solution is to eat food isn't it? Increase your fat and protein as well as carbs.


What kind of things would you suggest? X


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 21, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> What kind of things would you suggest? X



What do you like eating? What are you currently eating? Eat that, but have about 20% more of it. Extra spoonful of everything

Alternatively (or do both) add a biscuit with each cup of tea. Easy enough to bolus for with a bit of practice.


----------



## AJLang (Aug 21, 2017)

Eating more carbs won't change your ratios. I'm really sorry if I appear blunt because I really do understand anxiety, but if you don't increase your carbs, protein and fats now the risk of a few higher BG levels is going to be the least of your problems. Please tell us what you are going to do both this evening and the new few days to increase your calorie intake. Cheese on toast or cheese with celery or just cheese? Pate on toast or on biscuits? Butter with your vegetables? A snack of boiled eggs with mayonnaise? A packet of peanuts?  Mushroom and cheese omelette in addition to your normal breakfast? Other ideas?


----------



## AJLang (Aug 21, 2017)

As more carbs won't change your ratios you don't need to sort your basal first. Just the posts you've had so far are way more than 100 years of collective diabetes experience and we're all here alive, kicking and screaming!


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 21, 2017)

At the moment I'm having 2 slices of toast with 2 slices edam for breakfast, lunch is a roll with a slice of roast beef or something, tomorrow will be an egg usually either with a lotus biscuit or the past week a 100g serving of greek yoghurt and dinner is a bit of meat or fish on a Saturday either with 2 boiled potatoes or 2 small Yorkshire pudding a serving of veg, a lotus biscuit or 2 and if 1 a square lindt 90% x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Aug 21, 2017)

With all due respect Kaylz  you need to tackle your fears hun, and I know that you know that. It's a shame you're waiting on that, can you go see your GP in the meantime to see if you can get access through them? I'm sorry that your hospital are keeping you waiting, when you need psychological help now to tackle this and to keep you healthy, both physically and mentally.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 21, 2017)

Start with biscuits / toast and the cheese from your fridge. Why complicate things?!?


----------



## khskel (Aug 21, 2017)

Small packet of crisps/mini cheddars or similar with your lunch?


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 21, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> With all due respect Kaylz  you need to tackle your fears hun, and I know that you know that. It's a shame you're waiting on that, can you go see your GP in the meantime to see if you can get access through them? I'm sorry that your hospital are keeping you waiting, when you need psychological help now to tackle this and to keep you healthy, both physically and mentally.


Theres a waiting list apparently and I may be on it some time before I get my first appointment  will discuss with the consultant next month though as he may be able to push it through quicker, I'm hoping anyway! x


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 21, 2017)

You can eat fish, cheese cream, eggs, plenty of veg meat.

To put things very bluntly the rate you are going you are going to end up 6 feet under. There are many millions of children around the world starving to death due to no fault of their own i.e. no food available to them be thankful you have the food so at least eat the s*dding stuff and be thankful for it.


----------



## Radders (Aug 21, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Theres a waiting list apparently and I may be on it some time before I get my first appointment  will discuss with the consultant next month though as he may be able to push it through quicker, I'm hoping anyway! x


In the meantime please eat more of whatever you are already eating especially the high calorie stuff!


----------



## New-journey (Aug 21, 2017)

Not much to add as it has all been said but want to add my support. Please know it is* safe* to eat more right now, you don't need to restrict the chocolate, the cheese or the biscuits. You are not eating enough to stay healthy, and priority must be to eat more and  experiment with the dosage of insulin. Sometimes it is useful to look at your worst fear and then see how unlikely that will be.


----------



## Amigo (Aug 21, 2017)

I wondered if you'd ever seen this Kaylz? What the blogger was describing did make me think of the problems you are having in terms of micro-managing your diabetes and the total dread of losing control. I hope you can get some psychological support soon but do your best to increase your fat and protein intake. I can imagine you must feel permanently cold with being so underweight.

https://thediabeticjourney.com/ocd-and-diabetes/


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 21, 2017)

Do you like peanut butter?  Excellent along with cheese in some toast.

You know your ratios and basal rates are fine.  So even if you eat more carbs your handset will sort out the amount of insulin you need, so you will definitely be safe.  If that is still a worry, add in some yummy proteins.

Take care


----------



## Ditto (Aug 21, 2017)

As a person with an eating disorder, albeit, at the other end of the scale from you, I can't offer any advice but have some hugs (((hugs)))


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 22, 2017)

Amigo said:


> I wondered if you'd ever seen this Kaylz? What the blogger was describing did make me think of the problems you are having in terms of micro-managing your diabetes and the total dread of losing control. I hope you can get some psychological support soon but do your best to increase your fat and protein intake. I can imagine you must feel permanently cold with being so underweight.
> 
> https://thediabeticjourney.com/ocd-and-diabetes/


Thanks for that Amigo x


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 22, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> Do you like peanut butter?  Excellent along with cheese in some toast.
> 
> You know your ratios and basal rates are fine.  So even if you eat more carbs your handset will sort out the amount of insulin you need, so you will definitely be safe.  If that is still a worry, add in some yummy proteins.
> 
> Take care


That's the thing I'm currently in the process of reducing my basal and worried that effects my ratios, the DSN has said it won't but I'm still worried  x


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 22, 2017)

Ditto said:


> As a person with an eating disorder, albeit, at the other end of the scale from you, I can't offer any advice but have some hugs (((hugs)))


Thanks ditto x


----------



## Copepod (Aug 22, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> That's the thing I'm currently in the process of reducing my basal and worried that effects my ratios, the DSN has said it won't but I'm still worried  x


Please trust your DSN on this. Just do it! I know it's hard to do it, but please try.
Basal is there to cope with longer acting issues such as regular exercise patterns, weather etc. In the short term, you can adjust bolus doses, but it's so much simpler to get basal right and stick to same bolus ratios.


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 22, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Please trust your DSN on this. Just do it! I know it's hard to do it, but please try.
> Basal is there to cope with longer acting issues such as regular exercise patterns, weather etc. In the short term, you can adjust bolus doses, but it's so much simpler to get basal right and stick to same bolus ratios.


Sorry just do what? X


----------



## Copepod (Aug 22, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Sorry just do what? X


Do what your DSN suggested, reduce your basal, as you said in #25, which I quoted in my post.


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 22, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Do what your DSN suggested, reduce your basal, as you said in #25, which I quoted in my post.


I am I started a reduced dose of 7 last Tuesday but that's made no difference to my low waking readings so lowered it to 6 last night x


----------



## AJLang (Aug 22, 2017)

As well as reducing your basal you also need to increase your carbs as advised by the dietician. Reducing your basal will not affect your ratios. You need to do this now.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 22, 2017)

What extra food are you planning to eat today @Kaylz?

Your bolus ratios will not be affected by reducing your basal dose (except to reduce risk of hypos!) so you are free to add extra food right away. You have nothing to be scared of. The ratio will scale your dose upwards to match the extra carbs eaten. Go for it! And let us know how you get on.


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 22, 2017)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> What extra food are you planning to eat today @Kaylz?


Unfortunately nothing today as don't have anything in and as I only have a Scotmid and Premier close by they only sell crap  off on to Tesco website soon to get a shopping list written for tomorrow though  hopefully I can get some raspberries to have with my yoghurt  x


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 22, 2017)

AJLang said:


> As well as reducing your basal you also need to increase your carbs as advised by the dietician. Reducing your basal will not affect your ratios. You need to do this now.


I know I know, thanks for the push AJ  x


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 22, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Unfortunately nothing today as don't have anything in and as I only have a Scotmid and Premier close by they only sell crap  off on to Tesco website soon to get a shopping list written for tomorrow though  hopefully I can get some raspberries to have with my yoghurt  x



Finish off that cheese you've got in the fridge then? That will at least get you started and doesn't need a bolus


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 22, 2017)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Finish off that cheese you've got in the fridge then? That will at least get you started and doesn't need a bolus


Haha might be a bit much there's 21 slices Edam in there! I'd be all cheesed out lol x


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 22, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Haha might be a bit much there's 21 slices Edam in there! I'd be all cheesed out lol x


Hehe! True. But just to point out that you don't actually need to go to the shops to consume more energy today than you did yesterday - that's just your mind trying to defer the action and create barriers that don't really exist. You have the solutions to your weight loss at hand, and we have every confidence that you have the determination and ability to get some more food inside you!! 

You just have to start. And today is as good a day as any for that.

So rather than your 'usual' sandwich/roll that you mentioned yesterday, have the same lunch, but add a couple of slices of Edam (no extra insulin needed), and perhaps an extra piece of fruit (counted and dosed-for obvs).


----------



## Copepod (Aug 22, 2017)

Hope you've had a slice of Edam by now, @Kaylz, plus put an extra one or two in your sandwich / roll when you have that.


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 22, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Hope you've had a slice of Edam by now, @Kaylz, plus put an extra one or two in your sandwich / roll when you have that.


Had 2 with my toast, not sure if it goes with a boiled egg though lol x


----------



## CosmicHedgehog (Aug 22, 2017)

Ditto what other have said, cheese and mayo (not necessarily together lol ) Classic stuff for gaining weight. kaylz i had the same prob as you years and years ago. I was very under weight and by the time i hit 7st 2 i was threatened with hospitalization if i lost any more or went under 7st. I just wasn't eating enough. I know you have anxiety about your bg levels getting out of control, but you have to understand sometimes you can do all the right things and carb count correctly, and it will still go wrong, the wonders of the diabetes fairy! just because you carb count for that bit of bread and dose correctly in theory everything should be ok....BUT sometimes its not and that bread suddenly gets magical carb powers and ruins your day. I guess what i am saying is having tight control is great, but sometimes you will just get iffy readings, tiredness, hormones, stress, anxiety, emotions of any kind, illness etc. that doesn't mean your doses and ratios are wrong, its just an iffy reading, if we all had perfect ratios/ basals there would be no need for correction doses. and thats what they are there for, to correct any iffy ones. Just try little increases in fats and proteins to begin with, you have to start somewhere. they wont spike your bg and its a beginning point. x


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 22, 2017)

CosmicHedgehog said:


> cheese and mayo (not necessarily together lol )


Nothing wrong with a bit of cheese and mayo with onion!  put me in the mood for that now lol, I will try, Thanks!  x


----------



## eggyg (Aug 22, 2017)

Do you like tinned tuna? What about tuna mixed with mayo, full fat, slice or 2 of your Edam, onions if you like, I like tomatoes on mine, and make a toastie. I don't have a special machine, just shove it under the grill. Yummy, filling and full of protein and fat. Or cheesy beans on toast, everyone has a tin of beans in their cupboard!


----------



## Maz2 (Aug 22, 2017)

Know the feeling Kaylz.  I was not overweight when diagnosed pre-diabetic last year but changed my diet (lowered the carbs) and now underweight. BMI not as low as 16.5 though.  I am trying to eat healthily and put weight on too which is mighty difficult.  My friends and also work colleagues, before I retired kept on to me too.  Still trying but not getting very far.   Will try a few pointers I have read on this thread.


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 22, 2017)

eggyg said:


> Do you like tinned tuna? What about tuna mixed with mayo, full fat, slice or 2 of your Edam, onions if you like, I like tomatoes on mine, and make a toastie. I don't have a special machine, just shove it under the grill. Yummy, filling and full of protein and fat. Or cheesy beans on toast, everyone has a tin of beans in their cupboard!


OMG I used to love a tuna and cheese panini, was my favourite things when I was in Aberdeen with the OH for weekends away so I don't know why I never thought of that! Thank you so much!  x


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 22, 2017)

Maz2 said:


> Know the feeling Kaylz.  I was not overweight when diagnosed pre-diabetic last year but changed my diet (lowered the carbs) and now underweight. BMI not as low as 16.5 though.  I am trying to eat healthily and put weight on too which is mighty difficult.  My friends and also work colleagues, before I retired kept on to me too.  Still trying but not getting very far.   Will try a few pointers I have read on this thread.


I had a call with the dietician the other day who said she'd send me out a snack list, she's put stars at the ones with healthy fats that are good for weight gain they are as follows - avocado, Nuts (brazils, almonds, hazelnuts, peanuts and walnuts), pumpkin seeds and sunflower seeds, I hope this helps they also contain either 0-5g carbs  x


----------



## MikeTurin (Aug 22, 2017)

I have to say that extra virgin olive oil is good.
You can use it with fresh or cooked veggies, even on fresh cheese is good. If you could find a decent pesto or even olive paste you could make a good spread.
If you like to try to prepare something in the kitchen and you like raw meat you could make a dish with raw meat, oil and Grana Padano. http://www.la-spinetta.com/giovannarivetti.html (In the same page you could find the Vitello Tonnato, roasted beef with tuna sauce, or peppers with tuna (you can swap tuna with anchovies)) 
It's a typical Piedmont dish - if you ever come in Turin there is a fast food chain that serves it in addition to cooked burgers ... and I really like it!


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 24, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I had a call with the dietician the other day who said she'd send me out a snack list, she's put stars at the ones with healthy fats that are good for weight gain they are as follows - avocado, Nuts (brazils, almonds, hazelnuts, peanuts and walnuts), pumpkin seeds and sunflower seeds, I hope this helps they also contain either 0-5g carbs  x



It is my week to cook, and with that tasty list you have just changed our meal for this evening. 
Which of that list have you chosen?


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 24, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> It is my week to cook, and with that tasty list you have just changed our meal for this evening.
> Which of that list have you chosen?


I haven't had any lol as even though eggs are no carb etc I had one in a roll yesterday and the day before and spiked! x


----------



## New-journey (Aug 24, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I haven't had any lol as even though eggs are no carb etc I had one in a roll yesterday and the day before and spiked! x


By how much?


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 24, 2017)

3.1mmol on each occasion, but yesterday I didn't come down much as went above 8, it can only be the egg as been eating roast beef, corned beef, today was shredded ham without any problems! a seemingly 'free' egg doesn't seem so great to me! LOL x


----------



## New-journey (Aug 24, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> 3.1mmol on each occasion, but yesterday I didn't come down much as went above 8, it can only be the egg as been eating roast beef, corned beef, today was shredded ham without any problems! a seemingly 'free' egg doesn't seem so great to me! LOL x


I am not a expert but can you just see it as information and take more insulin, seems a pity to stops eggs as they are so good for you. X


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 24, 2017)

New-journey said:


> I am not a expert but can you just see it as information and take more insulin, seems a pity to stops eggs as they are so good for you. X


I don't really want to take extra insulin for a measly boiled egg if I need extra insulin I'd rather gain something from it too i.e something a bit tastier, I prefer meat in my sandwiches anyway to be honest so it doesn't really bother me x


----------



## Radders (Aug 24, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I don't really want to take extra insulin for a measly boiled egg if I need extra insulin I'd rather gain something from it too i.e something a bit tastier, I prefer meat in my sandwiches anyway to be honest so it doesn't really bother me x


But you are gaining something from it, Kaylz, and taking extra insulin is not a problem for you! Eggs have other nutrients and are relatively cheap. Please don't stop eating eggs because you went up by 3. I go up by 3 pretty much whatever I eat, I really don't care as long as I don't go over 10 for any length of time.


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 24, 2017)

Radders said:


> But you are gaining something from it, Kaylz, and taking extra insulin is not a problem for you! Eggs have other nutrients and are relatively cheap. Please don't stop eating eggs because you went up by 3. I go up by 3 pretty much whatever I eat, I really don't care as long as I don't go over 10 for any length of time.


What do you mean it's not a problem for me? I just don't see the point in eating something like a boiled egg with more insulin when I could have something else instead, as I said I prefer meat too so it really doesn't bother me x


----------



## Radders (Aug 24, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> What do you mean it's not a problem for me? I just don't see the point in eating something like a boiled egg with more insulin when I could have something else instead, as I said I prefer meat too so it really doesn't bother me x


Sorry if what I said confused you! I was thinking along the lines that because you need to stop losing weight, taking more insulin might help with this.


----------



## AJLang (Aug 24, 2017)

I agree with Radders, there is not a limit to how much you have as your bolus as long as it is in relation to your carbs/how much something spikes you as long as you do the calculations. You have that felexibility which I, and many of us didn't have on the forum when we were first diagnosed. I had to wait until until my late twenties, prior to that fixed doses was all that was available and we had no choice about altering it.


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 24, 2017)

AJLang said:


> I agree with Radders, there is not a limit to how much you have as your bolus as long as it is in relation to your carbs/how much something spikes you as long as you do the calculations. You have that felexibility which I, and many of us didn't have on the forum when we were first diagnosed. I had to wait until until my late twenties, prior to that fixed doses was all that was available and we had no choice about altering it.


I know that but I just don't see the point in it for the sake of an egg, that's the only part I object to when I could have something more filling and tasty x


----------



## AJLang (Aug 24, 2017)

How are you getting on with eating more food? X


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 24, 2017)

AJLang said:


> How are you getting on with eating more food? X


I haven't to be honest, there's nothing I really fancy! and I'm having some odd readings at the moment, for instance yesterday I spiked to 8.1 mmol after lunch, came down to 7.4 by dinner, so as I was having near 26g carbs for dinner my meter suggested 3 units, I know 2.5 USUALLY keeps me level so would have been fine going to bed with that but by the time my bedtime test came round I had dropped to 5.1mmol with only taking the 2.5 units  too nervous to adjust anything in case I go low or anything, sorry for rambling on when that's not what you were asking about! lol x


----------



## Keny (Aug 24, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Jumped on the scales and I'm now down to 45.2kg, my BMI is 16.5, feeling like I'm wasting away! x


Kaytz, if you haven't already download the App my fitness pal. You can track your food intake and it will help you eat more. Good luck.


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 24, 2017)

Keny said:


> Kaytz, if you haven't already download the App my fitness pal. You can track your food intake and it will help you eat more. Good luck.


I have an app on my phone for it and its not that simple for me I'm afraid, thanks though!  x


----------



## AJLang (Aug 24, 2017)

Kalyan 8.1 post meal is not a spike. I am REALLY worried about you but don't know what else to advise x


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 24, 2017)

AJLang said:


> Kalyan 8.1 post meal is not a spike. I am REALLY worried about you but don't know what else to advise x


It's the fact I didn't come down much that bothers me, then came whacking down without any 'extra' insulin, I know it could have been a dodgy injection that could have taken longer to release etc and it was working at the same time as my dinner injection but if I'd not used common sense and taken the 3 my meter suggested I would have ended up hypo, scared that I might have lost my awareness with having such low waking numbers and possibly have been too low during the night, I know your worried and I am too but I really need to see the psychology team to get the help I need but there is a long waiting list and that's the thing I'm REALLY needing  x


----------



## Radders (Aug 24, 2017)

AJLang said:


> Kalyan 8.1 post meal is not a spike. I am REALLY worried about you but don't know what else to advise x


Agreed. And even if it were, you can't conclude it was the egg based on one event: there are so many variables that affect our levels (temperature, insulin bubbles, injection sites, hormones to name a few) that to further restrict the range of foods you eat based on one less than perfect result seems like an unwise idea or you will end up with even less variety in your meal choices. 
I understand what you're saying about preferring meat anyway but that's not really the point, you can get fed up eating the same thing every day and it's good to switch things around.


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 24, 2017)

Radders said:


> Agreed. And even if it were, you can't conclude it was the egg based on one event: there are so many variables that affect our levels (temperature, insulin bubbles, injection sites, hormones to name a few) that to further restrict the range of foods you eat based on one less than perfect result seems like an unwise idea or you will end up with even less variety in your meal choices.
> I understand what you're saying about preferring meat anyway but that's not really the point, you can get fed up eating the same thing every day and it's good to switch things around.


I was fed up of eggs that's why I haven't eaten them in ages anyway as was having them scrambled for weeks, then as an omelette for weeks, its just odd that the same thing happened the 2 days I had the boiled egg, I want to try different breads etc too but I wont as they vary hugely in carbs obviously x


----------



## AJLang (Aug 24, 2017)

So when the breads are different carbs then alter your bolus. Also if you are worried about hypos, which I completely understand, then run your BGs slightly higher for a while. I understand that you need the psychological help but if the appointment isn't for a long while then you need to start making changes now. I don't want you to end up in hospital, or worse x


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 24, 2017)

AJLang said:


> So when the breads are different carbs then alter your bolus. Also if you are worried about hypos, which I completely understand, then run your BGs slightly higher for a while. I understand that you need the psychological help but if the appointment isn't for a long while then you need to start making changes now. I don't want you to end up in hospital, or worse x


I'm not confident to make the jump, its usually breakfast I have toast and that's not cracked yet, my readings are never the same after breakfast if I wake up to say 5.0mmol I'm fine but if I wake up any lower then I will jump 3mmol or so by the next meal but as we think the low in the night and waking is causing a dump nothing will be solved until the basal is sorted which is still ongoing, I'm so sorry hun  I feel awful for having you worried with everything you have going on  hugs xx


----------



## Copepod (Aug 25, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I'm not confident to make the jump, its usually breakfast I have toast and that's not cracked yet, my readings are never the same after breakfast if I wake up to say 5.0mmol I'm fine but if I wake up any lower then I will jump 3mmol or so by the next meal but as we think the low in the night and waking is causing a dump nothing will be solved until the basal is sorted which is still ongoing, I'm so sorry hun  I feel awful for having you worried with everything you have going on  hugs xx


Seriously, a 3mmol/l rise from pre-breakfast to 2 hours post breakfast (I'm assuming you are checking 2 hours after eating?) is not a "jump". At the moment, you're in early stages of insulin therapy, and priority has to be regaining some body weight to approximately before diagnosis. In your case, advice has to be "just eat more".


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 25, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Seriously, a 3mmol/l rise from pre-breakfast to 2 hours post breakfast (I'm assuming you are checking 2 hours after eating?) is not a "jump". At the moment, you're in early stages of insulin therapy, and priority has to be regaining some body weight to approximately before diagnosis. In your case, advice has to be "just eat more".


I will use Sunday as an example, I woke to 4.6 took my 2 units for my breakfast, 2 hours after breakfast I was 5.7 but just over 4 hours later and pre lunch I was 7.8 x


----------



## Copepod (Aug 25, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I will use Sunday as an example, I woke to 4.6 took my 2 units for my breakfast, 2 hours after breakfast I was 5.7 but just over 4 hours later and pre lunch I was 7.8 x


Those numbers are absolutely fine, particularly as you were diagnosed less than a year ago.


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 25, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Those numbers are absolutely fine, particularly as you were diagnosed less than a year ago.


I just don't like that much movement 4 hours after a meal when its not 'supposed' to happen then I get all in a panic cause I'm never sure what levels I should 'correct' x


----------



## Copepod (Aug 25, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I just don't like that much movement 4 hours after a meal when its not 'supposed' to happen then I get all in a panic cause I'm never sure what levels I should 'correct' x


You're right not to like the rise, but there's no need to panic. DAFNE (Dose Adjustment For Normal Eating) advice is only to do a correction dose with short acting dose before next meal, but sometimes you will be exercising, for example, that would reduce blood glucose levels anyway.
In the meantime, please concentrate on eating more calories to raise your bodyweight.


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 25, 2017)

Copepod said:


> You're right not to like the rise, but there's no need to panic. DAFNE (Dose Adjustment For Normal Eating) advice is only to do a correction dose with short acting dose before next meal, but sometimes you will be exercising, for example, that would reduce blood glucose levels anyway.
> In the meantime, please concentrate on eating more calories to raise your bodyweight.


I know 'when' to correct just never sure 'what level' to correct at, I just have a fear that's not easy to deal with, I'm scared of sugar how ridiculous is that! I'd love a couple of squares of chocolate or a Belgian éclair oh god I really would BUT yanno, I know I can have it but I hate even being near sugar!  x


----------



## Bloden (Aug 25, 2017)

When I was dx, the DSN said to add a correction dose of 1 unit of Apidra (rapid) if my BG before a meal was over 150mg/dL - that's 8.3 mmols - so that's what I've always done. Later on I added these two to my repertoire: if I'm higher than 13.0 I take a 2-unit correction; higher than 16.0 (gawd forbid!) a 3-unit correction.

I know that the "Using Insulin" authors and Gary Scheiner, etc. etc. stress the importance of working out your own personalised CDs (and when to apply them) with a whole ton of mind-numbing maths but, frankly, life's too short! I do languages, not numbers... I've tried and tested my CDs and they work.

I think the problem when first dx - certainly true for me - is the feeling that suddenly you have to write your own body's handbook: do this when this occurs, do that when that occurs. The to-do list can seem endless.  And it can feel really overwhelming. It's only when I started taking baby steps that I was able to cope...and to this day, I have to be careful not to overdo it and end up in burnout mode.

Baby steps, Kaylz - you don't have to wear a nappy, btw.


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 25, 2017)

Bloden said:


> When I was dx, the DSN said to add a correction dose of 1 unit of Apidra (rapid) if my BG before a meal was over 150mg/dL - that's 8.3 mmols - so that's what I've always done. Later on I added these two to my repertoire: if I'm higher than 13.0 I take a 2-unit correction; higher than 16.0 (gawd forbid!) a 3-unit correction.
> 
> I know that the "Using Insulin" authors and Gary Scheiner, etc. etc. stress the importance of working out your own personalised CDs (and when to apply them) with a whole ton of mind-numbing maths but, frankly, life's too short! I do languages, not numbers... I've tried and tested my CDs and they work.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bloden  I haven't corrected in a while as never needed to, my correction is 0.5 unit to bring me down 3 mmol, different DSN's have different opinions on what to correct too and that gets a bit frustrating, some people don't correct unless 10.0 mmol, sometimes I just don't know what the 'best thing to do' is ya get me? haha  x


----------



## Radders (Aug 25, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Those numbers are absolutely fine, particularly as you were diagnosed less than a year ago.


Completely agree. Plus as many have said, if you use the ratio correctly for the carbs it shouldn't matter if you vary the carbs.


----------



## Radders (Aug 25, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Thanks Bloden  I haven't corrected in a while as never needed to, my correction is 0.5 unit to bring me down 3 mmol, different DSN's have different opinions on what to correct too and that gets a bit frustrating, some people don't correct unless 10.0 mmol, sometimes I just don't know what the 'best thing to do' is ya get me? haha  x


What different numbers have the DSNs given you to correct to?


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 25, 2017)

Radders said:


> What different numbers have the DSNs given you to correct to?


I cant remember all the different one's ive had but one told me to correct if above 8mmol then the next person I saw told me to do correct at 9mmol x


----------



## Radders (Aug 25, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I cant remember all the different one's ive had but one told me to correct if above 8mmol then the next person I saw told me to do correct at 9mmol x


That doesn't sound like a huge difference. If 0.5 units drops you by 3, why not split the difference: correct if above 8.5. That way the correction would hopefully leave you at 5.5 before the next meal, unless you have been given a higher target for going to bed, in which case add 3 onto that target and correct before dinner if you are above that?


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 25, 2017)

Radders said:


> That doesn't sound like a huge difference. If 0.5 units drops you by 3, why not split the difference: correct if above 8.5. That way the correction would hopefully leave you at 5.5 before the next meal, unless you have been given a higher target for going to bed, in which case add 3 onto that target and correct before dinner if you are above that?


My target for bed is 6-8 and yeah that's a fab idea about the correcting so thanks!  x


----------



## Bloden (Aug 25, 2017)

To be clear, I'm talking about correcting when I inject my meal-time insulin. I only ever give myself 1 unit of rapid in-between meals, and that's only if my BG's over 13 - certainly not with an 8.0! - any lower, I don't bother and try to do some gentle exercise instead.

My old endo, Dr Boots, was absolutely 1 million-scrillion% against correcting a high BG between meals...so, what, I'm just supposed to fester? Certainly, when Lantus started running out after about 18 hours and leaving me high, an extra nibble of Apidra saved me from a lot of dinner-time grief. Endos, eh? Most of her comments were taken with a large pinch of salt...


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 25, 2017)

Bloden said:


> To be clear, I'm talking about correcting when I inject my meal-time insulin. I only ever give myself 1 unit of rapid in-between meals, and that's only if my BG's over 13 - certainly not with an 8.0! - any lower, I don't bother and try to do some gentle exercise instead.
> 
> My old endo, Dr Boots, was absolutely 1 million-scrillion% against correcting a high BG between meals...so, what, I'm just supposed to fester? Certainly, when Lantus started running out after about 18 hours and leaving me high, an extra nibble of Apidra saved me from a lot of dinner-time grief. Endos, eh? Most of her comments were taken with a large pinch of salt...


I knew what you were talking about! Lol, I was also told not to correct between meals as I may come down myself as I still have IOB and then I'd obviously hypo, I was also told ages ago not to correct at bed time unless I was having a snack but that was when I was dropping LOADS during the night, hopefully with the reduction of Tresiba that wont happen anymore! Haha x


----------



## Bloden (Aug 26, 2017)

I never bolus at bedtime, no way, I needs me beauty sleep!


----------



## Radders (Aug 26, 2017)

How are you getting on with upping your calorie intake, Kaylz?


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 26, 2017)

Radders said:


> How are you getting on with upping your calorie intake, Kaylz?


It hasn't happened  there's just nothing I fancy  x


----------



## Radders (Aug 26, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> It hasn't happened  there's just nothing I fancy  x


Just more of the same then? Double the cheese, for example?


----------



## New-journey (Aug 26, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> It hasn't happened  there's just nothing I fancy  x


Not sure you realise yet and maybe you can't without help,  but it's not about what you fancy it's about necessity! You need more carbs to put on weight! 
I really hope you get the help you need and deserve and soon.


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 26, 2017)

Radders said:


> Just more of the same then? Double the cheese, for example?


Not sure I could manage 4 slices at breakfast will try to though, I'm not really sure what is higher calorie but is still ok so if anyone has any suggestions I'm willing to listen as I've got an Asda, Morrisons and Tesco shop tomorrow night, so please feel free  x


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 26, 2017)

New-journey said:


> Not sure you realise yet and maybe you can't without help,  but it's not about what you fancy it's about necessity! You need more carbs to put on weight!
> I really hope you get the help you need and deserve and soon.


I know hun! I do need the help ASAP but the dietician isn't even going to be able to see me until October!  will respond to your message soon! just having lunch x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Aug 26, 2017)

It's a tough one Kaylz as your anxiety is acting as a barrier. Have you actually got a diagnosis of OCD?


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 26, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> It's a tough one Kaylz as your anxiety is acting as a barrier. Have you actually got a diagnosis of OCD?


No I have never seen anyone to have a diagnosis, but I have presented OCD tendencies since I was a teenager, mostly in the form of repetitive washing etc, just seems that even though I'm really struggling with everything nobody is willing to give me help very quickly, I understand the fact there's a waiting list obviously but I'm not going to get better without the help, its just all so frustrating to the point I'm washing my hands constantly again (flares up when I get stressed) and my hands are a complete mess, splits between my fingers etc  xx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Aug 26, 2017)

Kaylz  it might be worth going to your GP and seeing if they can refer you to the wellbeing team. I know you're in Scotland and things might be done differently, but there must be a similar service xx


----------



## New-journey (Aug 26, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I know hun! I do need the help ASAP but the dietician isn't even going to be able to see me until October!  will respond to your message soon! just having lunch x


That's too long to wait, you need the help now. Did Paul say he could get you pushed up the queue?


----------



## New-journey (Aug 26, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Kaylz  it might be worth going to your GP and seeing if they can refer you to the wellbeing team. I know you're in Scotland and things might be done differently, but there must be a similar service xx


Good idea.


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 26, 2017)

New-journey said:


> That's too long to wait, you need the help now. Did Paul say he could get you pushed up the queue?


He said if I didn't get an appointment soon he'd keep on at them but to be honest I doubt it would help much even if he did, I'm hoping the consultant will see how bad I am and make it an urgent thing as I'm like utter crap atm  x


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 26, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Kaylz  it might be worth going to your GP and seeing if they can refer you to the wellbeing team. I know you're in Scotland and things might be done differently, but there must be a similar service xx


The surgery is a joke at the minute, my OH phoned up as he had bad skin on his hands and it was a DR that actually answered the phone, wouldn't see him and just prescribed him some cream he'd had before, its bad enough trying to get an appointment with a nurse every 3 months when I need my injection, I actually tried to reach out to her the last time I was there and she just told me to eat and I'd be fine xx


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 26, 2017)

In the letter from the psychology department they did give me a website to visit but it is nothing to do with what I'm going through so its no use to me either x


----------



## Radders (Aug 26, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> In the letter from the psychology department they did give me a website to visit but it is nothing to do with what I'm going through so its no use to me either x


Is it worth contacting your local branch of MIND, the mental health charity? I'm not sure whether they are everywhere but near me they accept self referrals for a variety of services including nutritional therapy and CBT.


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 26, 2017)

Radders said:


> Is it worth contacting your local branch of MIND, the mental health charity? I'm not sure whether they are everywhere but near me they accept self referrals for a variety of services including nutritional therapy and CBT.


Just had a check of their site and they only cover England and Wales  x


----------



## Radders (Aug 26, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Just had a check of their site and they only cover England and Wales  x


What a pain! Hope there is something similar north of the border.


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 26, 2017)

Radders said:


> What a pain! Hope there is something similar north of the border.


Its gotten that I'm that desperate for help I looked into private psychologists but there aren't even any of those in my area  x


----------



## New-journey (Aug 26, 2017)

Have you looked at this web site 
http://www.cosca.org.uk

_Scotland's professional body for counselling and psychotherapy_


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 26, 2017)

New-journey said:


> Have you looked at this web site
> http://www.cosca.org.uk
> 
> _Scotland's professional body for counselling and psychotherapy_


Yes and I googled for my area too, there is nothing anywhere near x


----------



## Amigo (Aug 26, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Yes and I googled for my area too, there is nothing anywhere near x



Pretty expensive for private sessions anyway Kaylz. Certainly in excess of £40 @ hr and likely much more. Hope you get a NHS appointment soon.


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 26, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Pretty expensive for private sessions anyway Kaylz. Certainly in excess of £40 @ hr and likely much more. Hope you get a NHS appointment soon.


At this moment in time I don't care about the cost, I have money from my last birthday and Christmas that I'd quite happily use to get the help, hopefully as I say though the consultant will see how bad things really are and get something done about it ASAP  x


----------



## Radders (Aug 26, 2017)

Could this be of any help? https://www.b-eat.co.uk/support-services/in-your-area/scotland


----------



## New-journey (Aug 26, 2017)

Or this
http://www.nhsgrampian.org/nhsgrampian/files/EATING DISORDERS SERVICES IN SCOTLAND 2012.doc


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 27, 2017)

Radders said:


> Could this be of any help? https://www.b-eat.co.uk/support-services/in-your-area/scotland





New-journey said:


> Or this
> http://www.nhsgrampian.org/nhsgrampian/files/EATING DISORDERS SERVICES IN SCOTLAND 2012.doc


Thanks guys will take a look at these when I'm on the laptop x


----------



## Pigeon (Aug 27, 2017)

Is the Diabetics with Eating Disorders (http://dwed.org.uk/) website any help?

For a low tech approach, have you tried the health section of your local library? Perhaps reading about anxiety and approaches to tackling it could help in the mean time. Sadly, mental health isn't as well resourced as physical health, and so I don't like to think of you holding out for an appointment that may be months away.

Did you see a programme on the TV on anorexia on Thursday night? Quite tough watching, I lost someone to an eating disorder and so I know it's not as easy as "just eat some food and you'll be better". The programme focussed on the daughter of a news reader who had anorexia as a teenager. She got some professional help in the end and got better, but she said the turning point was when the nurse said to her "you have 3 choices, you can die from anorexia, you can live the half life you're living now (painfully thin, eating the bare minimum, constantly rowing with her family about food) or you can try what we suggest and see how it goes", so she chose to give it a try. Quite thought provoking.


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 27, 2017)

Pigeon said:


> Is the Diabetics with Eating Disorders (http://dwed.org.uk/) website any help?
> 
> For a low tech approach, have you tried the health section of your local library? Perhaps reading about anxiety and approaches to tackling it could help in the mean time. Sadly, mental health isn't as well resourced as physical health, and so I don't like to think of you holding out for an appointment that may be months away.
> 
> Did you see a programme on the TV on anorexia on Thursday night? Quite tough watching, I lost someone to an eating disorder and so I know it's not as easy as "just eat some food and you'll be better". The programme focussed on the daughter of a news reader who had anorexia as a teenager. She got some professional help in the end and got better, but she said the turning point was when the nurse said to her "you have 3 choices, you can die from anorexia, you can live the half life you're living now (painfully thin, eating the bare minimum, constantly rowing with her family about food) or you can try what we suggest and see how it goes", so she chose to give it a try. Quite thought provoking.


Thank you I will take a look at that too  and thank you for understanding and not just saying just go and eat as it really isn't that simple, no I didn't see that unfortunately, do you remember what channel it was on? just so I can have a check and see if its being repeated anywhere, sorry to bother you x


----------



## Pigeon (Aug 27, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Thank you I will take a look at that too  and thank you for understanding and not just saying just go and eat as it really isn't that simple, no I didn't see that unfortunately, do you remember what channel it was on? just so I can have a check and see if its being repeated anywhere, sorry to bother you x


Here you are: http://www.channel4.com/programmes/wasting-away-the-truth-about-anorexia


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 27, 2017)

Pigeon said:


> Here you are: http://www.channel4.com/programmes/wasting-away-the-truth-about-anorexia


Thank you very much  x


----------



## AndBreathe (Aug 27, 2017)

Is there a Diabetes UK group in your local area?  I go to my local group, and I'm always surprised you kindly spirited people are and the support they offer their fellow diabetics.

We are super-fortunate in that our group is co-chaired by our local hospital DSN and our local Endocrinologist.  At cup of tea time it's a bit like an extra Diabetes Clinic.


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 28, 2017)

AndBreathe said:


> Is there a Diabetes UK group in your local area?  I go to my local group, and I'm always surprised you kindly spirited people are and the support they offer their fellow diabetics.
> 
> We are super-fortunate in that our group is co-chaired by our local hospital DSN and our local Endocrinologist.  At cup of tea time it's a bit like an extra Diabetes Clinic.


Unfortunately not there is only a group for type 2's around here none for type 1's I know two other type 1's but I can't talk to them as they haven't looked after themselves properly so they wouldn't be able to help much x


----------



## AndBreathe (Aug 28, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Unfortunately not there is only a group for type 2's around here none for type 1's I know two other type 1's but I can't talk to them as they haven't looked after themselves properly so they wouldn't be able to help much x



Is it a Diabetes UK group?  Have you asked at your clinic if there is a group there?


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 28, 2017)

AndBreathe said:


> Is it a Diabetes UK group?  Have you asked at your clinic if there is a group there?


I've asked the DSN's, googled it etc there is nothing in my area for Type 1's, the nearest there is is 27 miles away and it's at 7:30pm so not suitable for me x


----------



## Lisa66 (Aug 28, 2017)

Have you thought about starting a group in your area yourself? Someone has to start each of these groups after all. There are no doubt others in your area that would welcome such a group.


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 28, 2017)

Lisa66 said:


> Have you thought about starting a group in your area yourself? Someone has to start each of these groups after all. There are no doubt others in your area that would welcome such a group.


I wouldn't know how to go about it, and I feel I don't know enough to start a group, I would just like to be able to go along to one and maybe the first one just sit and listen to others experiences x


----------



## Lisa66 (Aug 28, 2017)

Well if it's a matter of starting something to meet people to chat with, then a notice at the library, local gp surgeries, local shop, clinic maybe? Maybe Paul could help you, he sounds helpful. At your age I'm sure you're a lot more familiar with social media than me too. All groups must start of small to begin with and then you'd also have others to help you put the word out and organise something more, if that's what you want? 

You don't have to know a lot to start a group, it doesn't have to be a medical advice group, sometimes it's just nice to have a coffee, chat and a giggle with some people that you share experiences with, even if it's just 2 or 3 others to begin with. It would be a start and who knows where it could go? You always sound like a very friendly young lady, I'm sure there are others locally who would love to meet up. It would also give you something to concentrate on maybe.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 28, 2017)

Meet Up website lists many groups - you state your area and interests, and will be told about groups. Then you decide whether or not to get invoved.


----------



## AndBreathe (Aug 28, 2017)

OK, @Kaylz  .  Why not post a message here, and on the other forum where you are currently talking about things if there's anyone else around where you live.  They can PM you if they don't want to say anything on open forum.

If there's anyone; and this site, and the other one, will have plenty people who read, but may not necessarily post too often, if at all, then just try for a casual meet up on a local Costa or Wetherspoons (other hostelries exist) and just have a chat with them.

There are forum meet ups from this site and on the other one I use there is a London group (OK, you're nowhere close to London, or am I) who have grown to the extent they meet very regularly, and it's in big groups now - they're all T1s.

I know you've asked your DSN about groups, but have you asked her if she could put you in contact with any other young T1s in your area?  She wouldn't be able to just give you information, but she might be able to give someone a call and ask them if she can give you their number, or yours to them.

You could try joining a Facebook diabetes group.  I'm not a fan of FB, but I know of the likes of Type 1 Grit.

People generally want to help.  Most of us remember what it was like in the early days and would like to spare others the long learning curve.

I'm not sure if any of this post will be edited due to references to other support areas, but if it is, you could PM me.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 29, 2017)

There's a useful calendar of events here that is drawn from the big diabetes charities and dozens of other smaller groups (it only lists the groups that currently have events planned). You can filter by location so may be able to find something near you?

https://www.t1resources.uk/calendar/


----------



## AndBreathe (Aug 29, 2017)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> There's a useful calendar of events here that is drawn from the big diabetes charities and dozens of other smaller groups (it only lists the groups that currently have events planned). You can filter by location so may be able to find something near you?
> 
> https://www.t1resources.uk/calendar/



That's a great calendar @everydayupsanddowns


----------

